# هل هناك داع لترجمة الارشيكاد؟



## بشير الأديمي (13 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

الأخوة في ملتقى المهندسين العرب الكرام
تحية طيبة وبعد
أنا مهندس معماري أعمل في صوفيا - بلغاريا.
لدي مكتب هندسي وأعمل كمعيد في كلية الهندسة المعمارية في قسم المباني الصناعية في جامعة الهندسة المعمارية والمدنية والمساحة في مدينة صوفيا بلغاريا.
تعرفت على برنامج الأرشيكاد قبل حوالي عشر سنوات . وفي رأيي أنة من افضل البرامج الهندسية الموجهة للمعماريين في الوقت الحالي، اما الإصدار العاشر من البرنامج فهو أكثر من رائع. ​ 
رئيس القسم الذي اعمل فيه الدكتور بيسارسكي اخرج أكثر من كتاب عن الأرشيكاد طبعاًَ باللغة البلغارية. 
فعرضت علية قبل فترة بأن نقوم بإصدار كتاب عن البرنامج باللغة العربية مع بعض فرحب كثيراً بالفكرة. في الحقيقة أنني قصدت فقط المزاح ولكن صاحبنا أخذ الموضوع جد وصار كلما نلتقي يسأني متى سنبداء العمل في الكتاب. لهذا مجبر أخاك لا بطل.
على كل حال عندي بعض الاستفسارات قبل البدء في الترجمة ارجو منكم المساعد قدر الإمكان:
1. ما مدى جدوى هذا الموضوع ،بمعنى إذا كان هناك إصدار بالعربي للأرشيكاد فلا داعى لإهدارالوقت بدون داعي .وبدلاً من ذلك الأفضل القيام بترجمة الإضافات الجديدة في البرنامج والإكتفاء بها.
2. من سيقوم باصدار ونشر الكتاب وكم سيكلف. 
3. كيفية أصدار الكتاب فمثلاً هناك إقتراح من زميلي وأخي الدكتور خالد صلاح من مصر بإصدار الكتاب على مراحل بمعنى على ابواب حتى يستطيع الجميع من شراء الكتاب وفي وقت اخر القيام بإصدار كتاب كامل أي تجميع جميع الأبواب في كتاب واحد.​ 

مع تحياتي لجميع الزملاء العاملين و المشتركين في موقع المهندسيين العرب.​ 
م. معماري: بشير الأديمي صوفيا – بلغاريا​


----------



## نظرة ومدد (13 يونيو 2006)

أضم صوتي لصوتك فالبرنامج أكثر من رائع وأعجب من المهندسين المعماريين أنهم لايعملون به وأنا م مدني ومعجب به.
أما عن الرتجمة فقد حصلت للاصدار رقم 7 في دمشق وسوف أوافيك باسم الناشر
والبرنامج مفكوك الاصدار التاسع
وإذا كان لديك نسخة منه الاصدار العاشر فأرجو إرسالها
ودمتم


----------



## sameerali (14 يونيو 2006)

لاداعي للترجمه


----------



## sameerali (14 يونيو 2006)

من خلال التجربه الكتب المترجمه لا تخدم المستخدم


----------

